# Aging Original Paint for that Barn-Fresh Look



## JOEL (Aug 12, 2013)

The original paint on this Colson was just a little too bright for my taste. I like a bike that shows its age. So I decided to try a little experiment to see if I could age the paint and chrome to get that barn-fresh look. Very pleased with the results so far.

BEFORE PIX:


----------



## JOEL (Aug 12, 2013)

*After pix:*

We have had a particularly steamy stormy summer this year in Bama. After a little over 3 months of sun, rain, and humidity exposure the bike turned out better than I had hoped. The paint on the tops of the tubes and headlight has sun bleached to a coppery brown. A little sanding on the edge of the tank gives it the look of natural wear. The chain guard and truss rods are not quite done yet, I buried them in the compost bin to get a little more patina on them. Will post more pix when they are done.

AFTER PIX:


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 12, 2013)

JOEL said:


> We have had a particularly steamy stormy summer this year in Bama. After a little over 3 months of sun, rain, and humidity exposure the bike turned out better than I had hoped. The paint on the tops of the tubes and headlight has sun bleached to a coppery brown. A little sanding on the edge of the tank gives it the look of natural wear. The chain guard and truss rods are not quite done yet, I buried them in the compost bin to get a little more patina on them. Will post more pix when they are done.
> 
> AFTER PIX:




April fools right?..


----------



## jpromo (Aug 12, 2013)

Quite the bike for this experiment's maiden voyage! She looks good though.

Did you happen to see this identical bike at Memory Lane? I can't believe it's not the same one. I don't reckon there are many Clippers are out there; even postwar ones.


----------



## Balloontyre (Aug 12, 2013)

fatbar said:


> April fools right?..




For sure!!!


----------



## jpromo (Aug 12, 2013)

Oh geez, I got punked.. it is the one.. because it was missing the guard.


----------



## JOEL (Aug 12, 2013)

Couldn't resist... Here's the pair together.


----------



## Flat Tire (Aug 12, 2013)

Dang I was hoping you busted out the headlight lens on the nice one for more of that 'patina' look......haha


----------



## willswares1220 (Aug 27, 2013)

*It could have been an atrocity...........*

Man, you could have sent some of the older members here to the hospital!!!!

If you would have gone through that aging process it would have been a sin with such nice paint! 

I like them side by side better


----------



## bricycle (Aug 27, 2013)

...Just back from the Emergency room...... @*&%@$!  nice goi'n!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 27, 2013)

If Tom G. would have seen that he would probably try to kick your a$$! I think he is still cussing Don for selling that bike to you. Personally, I thought your post was funny. V/r Shawn


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Sep 1, 2013)

I was able to see the rougher version at a recent swap meet. Hopefully I get to see the other tomorrow!


----------



## KevinM (Sep 2, 2013)

Joel, Call me as I need some info. Kevin 817 454 7431 in Texas


----------



## Nick-theCut (Sep 2, 2013)

Freakin hilarious.  The bump got me to read from the beginning.  I was looking at the original paint thinking, "you wanna do what to it?"
Haha.  You only get one prank thread a year JOEL!!!
buried in a compost pile... You hippy!


----------

